# Stephanie ~ Boudoir (NSFW)



## rub

I was contacted by Stephanie's boyfriend about doing a shoot to help her celebrate a fit new lifestyle.  She came to my most recent boudoir marathon, and never having modeled before, she hit it out of the park. My apologies for the icky Facebook compression.

C&C is appreciated!

Thanks,
Kristal

1






2





3





4





5





6





7 - the focus is supposed to be on the necklace - it was a gift from her boyfriend


----------



## Big Mike

Very well done.  She looks happy & comfortable, which makes her look good.


----------



## mwcfarms

Great session Krystal. Too bad you didn't live closer. She looks comfortable and sexy and natural. Well done.


----------



## carlee.ray

These are beautiful! And very classy. Great job!


----------



## camz

Kristal I know she'll be happy, but her husband will be exctatic...shoot I would be!  

Tasteful images, and wow on the lighting girl!


----------



## rub

Thanks Cameron and everyone else.  Gotta love natural light!


----------



## kundalini

Well done.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I think #3 and #5 are Top Notch.:thumbup:


----------



## ronjohn

Some great shots here. Not a big fan of #3.

I've shot a girl in that purple bra before too haha.


----------



## rub

Thanks ronjohn - it is a nice bra for sure!  Care to elaborate on your issues with 3? Don't hold back - I am looking for c&c


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Its PINK on my calibrated monitor. If its really purple, then somone better break it to me....


----------



## rub

Purple in 5 - pink in 3


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Ok then its all good. My Monitor is perfectly calibrated.


----------



## penfolderoldo

Great work Kristal, as always  I always look forward to seeing your stuff. Totally nit-picking here, but for me, in #1 i'd quite like to see the rest of her right foot, possibly shooting from a couple of inches lower would have dropped it below the curtains? I've got a bit of a thing about #3 too, and I think it's the angle her left wrist is at, it looks a bit steep, also her backs a little too arched for me, i'd drop her bum slightly, and I know this is going to sound uber-OCD, but it distracts me that her ring isn't further back on her finger.

It's obvious she's completely comfortable which just makes the shots soooo much more natural, which is totally down to you, so again, top marks.

Dave


----------



## Scuba

very nice shots.  Were these all 100% natural light?


----------



## Robin Usagani

GJ Rub.  Love everything about it.  I like your style.


----------



## camz

Schwetty!


----------



## etphotos

good job! 5 is my favorite! different expressions from model in 1, 3, 4, 5, and 6. Nice capture of your model, I'm sure she's excited!


----------



## Tony S

REally nice work. The only nit I can find is in #1 is the ankle seems to be in focus and sharp while the face is a bit soft.



> I've shot a girl in that purple bra before too haha.


Ronjon, not many guys would admit to wearing one while shooting.  lol


----------



## Dominantly

Bravo.


----------



## KAikens318

Love the lighting!! Amazing!


----------



## arturroz

AH-MAY-ZING!


----------



## D-B-J

Very well done.  Classy, yet appropriately sexy.  Top notch.


----------



## Cpi2011

Great shot beautiful model and excellent sharp photographics, i love your set very much. Thanks a lot for sharing with us !!


----------



## jaomul

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ok then its all good. My Monitor is perfectly calibrated.


Seems like an interesting new way to calibrated my monitor, but its better than the conventional, but I think I need a few more examples in different colours to be sure.


----------



## Tee

I can't believe I missed this.  Count me in as another member of your fan club.  I really like how you controlled your DoF in #3 and the use of negative space works in #7.  I dabble in boudoir photography and your images serve as inspiration.


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto

Love 2 and 3, I have always liked good Bokeh


----------



## MReid

3 5 6 7 love love
Beautiful lady, you did her proud.


----------



## TGordon

Good Workj


----------



## Designer

#3


----------



## Samerr9

Great series!


----------



## IByte

#1 
She calm and comfortable in her "safe" place.  I just wish her foot wasn't shy lol

#6 
Now she's just teasing, great smile, covered up just enough to let your mind wonder, very well done Rub.


----------



## Tomeek

very nice!!!


----------



## BXPhoto

Great work!


----------



## digital flower

#5 FTW


----------



## xjoewhitex

Wow for a girl that never modeled before she really did well.. I only hope to get as lucky, but often I don't. Great job to the both of you, very tasteful and artistic photos.


----------

